# Seeking info from Fall (Sept, Oct, or Nov) 2010 issue of "High Performance Pontiac"



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Mr. Rich Rizzi's 1965 GTO was featured in the High Performance Pontiac issue shown below. I believe there was an article written about the article (per Donna Kestler), which came out in 11-Oct-2010, so my belief is that the issue shown below is close to that date (Sept, Oct, or Nov 2010 issue?).

I really like the stance and wonder if anyone has this issue and can let me know of wheel size (Rallye IIs) and tire size (Firestone Indy 500s). I am not trying to buy the same wheels/rims and tires, but would be very interested in knowing the sizes of both for front and rear. I understand he may also have had some spring spacers, but any information on this car and set-up (form the article, or from anyone with first-hand info of his car) would be very much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I can't see from the pic, but for the record... do you like high cars? That's how I set my 67 up. It's not alarmingly high or anything... but it sits proud. I can change my oil without jacks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I found more pictures, and yes, mine sits like that... possibly higher in the front.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

I like your stance. My preference (for my '65) is maybe not quite as high (at least in the front), but I definitely want to fill the wheel wells.

Here's the pic (red '65) from the magazine article. It is probably the best example of my preference.

I will also post an XLS file image of (A, B, C, D) set-ups shown (in-order, below) of several wheel-tire combinations. Of these, I like A and D the best.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

IMO, his looks same height as mine in front, but the back is a bit higher. I have 1" spacers on OEM height coils, at the back. It's real close to level. As you can see, it's not ridiculously high, but next to most others, I'm "up there"


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

I like it. I'll have to remember the 1" spacer. Thx much!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Stock height, UMI coils, all the way around, 1" spacer in the rear. Without the rear spacer, It was borderline level/ lower-than-the-front, in the rear. IMO, those cars that youre showing ar signifigantly higher in the rear, so they likely have a 2" spacer.

Handling was important to me, so I wanted it high, but also at least close to level.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

If you were just look at the one (below), which is my favorite (that is why I was hoping to find someone with the magazine article) ... what would be your guess on spacers (and/or any educated guesses on rim & tire dimensions)? I don't care for the ultra-modern interior, but I really like the rest of the car and the stance is almost exactly what I'm hoping to achieve.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

To your point, armyadarkness, I suppose this one has more front-end height than I previously thought. I'm hoping for a fit of rake (rear slightly higher than front), but mostly just a solid aggressive stance. Again, this car's height/stance/rake is my ideal goal.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm confident that it's stock height, 2" spacer in the rear, 15" Rally 2 wheels, and the tires are on the lower-profile side, so I'm guessing 245/ 60's. Looks to me like his rear tires would definitely rub under hard loading, which would explain the 2" spacer.


----------

